# Bok Choy? Savoy Cabbage?



## HerpDaDerp26TV (Jan 3, 2012)

We recently got some bok choy and savoy cabbage; is it ok for RT's? Also, do they have any nutritional value for RT's? Thanks in advance 

EDIT----

I have just noticed I placed this in the health forum; please change it to the food and diet section. Thanks; and sorry for the bother.


----------



## ascott (Jan 3, 2012)

Both are a great source of vitamin A, C, K...calcium, phosphorous, potassium, manganese, iron, magnesium...and copper specifically in the savoy.

cabbage can be a bit higher in sugar content than the bok choy.

Bok Choy is actually a great anti oxidant (also is great if you are watching your weight as it is not a caloric heavy food)

Anyways...they are both good but as with any other food moderation and variety is key....and yes both in moderation and part of a varied diet would be fine for your Russian...


----------



## HerpDaDerp26TV (Jan 3, 2012)

ascott said:


> Both are a great source of vitamin A, C, K...calcium, phosphorous, potassium, manganese, iron, magnesium...and copper specifically in the savoy.
> 
> cabbage can be a bit higher in sugar content than the bok choy.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the response! Now I can sleep at night knowing I fed some to my torts......


----------

